# New to forum



## joshriess (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi great site I learn more and more every day I read hear so I decided to join up to get some help with older Altman 360 Q instruments mainly barrel sized and burn base swap out with the new instruments.
Any body have any pics or diagrams so I can teach the others that want to learn about these older instruments at my church
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Be sure to search the lighting forum. There is a ton of info on this instrument there. If you cannot find what you are looking for, feel free to post a new thread there. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

